

Ask HN: How would you market an online shoe store? - truthseeker

Hello Hackers,<p>I have an opportunity to market a brand new online shoe site.
A few avenues that I am investigating:
1. Blog about fashion/shoes.
2. Stores on shopify, amazon and ebay.<p>With Google Adwords, facebook ads out of the question for the category, do you have any suggestions for marketing the ecommerce site?<p>What kind of budget should I be looking at? Would 1000$ a month get enough visitors to the site? Are there any effective channels that work well for ecommerce sites?<p>thanks
======
Renaldoe
Disclaimer: I am not an active entrepreneur nor am I engaged in e-commerce.
Just a reader, chiming in.

I'm assuming you have a good and working product so I won't talk about "making
the best product that fits your clientele." I'd suggest finding forums on
which the products you sell are discussed. Don't put up spam posts on the
forums. Instead, involve yourself in the discussion of a particular and show
that you have knowledge because you sell that item in your (online) store. In
other words, don't cram your store into peoples' eyeballs. Show them what you
know, how you know, and where to go if they're interested in more.

Blogging is also a good idea. Seems like blogs are almost required for
startups these days.

Goodluck.

------
there
are you manufacturing shoes or just selling them like zappos?

~~~
truthseeker
The backend of the operation is a hookup with a manufacturer who will supply
them to us.

They are not major brand names like Nike or Steve Madden but quite nice.

I have the responsibility of driving traffic to the website and get sales.

